# Maine ****, or not?



## Nolwe (Mar 7, 2008)

What do you think about this cat? Do you think that's a maine ****? :? 




http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=1&r...=0.2&disp=inline&view=att&th=116bf5caf9ff1c1e


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That link takes us to G mail.


----------



## Nolwe (Mar 7, 2008)

oh..i'm sorry.. 
How can I put pictures here?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's direction how to post photos to our Photo Gallery on Cat Forum. 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42818

We'd love to see your pictures, however, there's no way to tell you whether your cat is a Maine **** or not. If you do not have registration papers then it must be considered a Domestic Long Hair (DHL) as there are too many similarities within the various breeds and mixed breeds to really have any idea. At best we could say 'it's possible' or 'not likely' or 'definitely not'.


----------

